# Killington, VT - Insider Tips? (1st Ski Trip!)



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Going to Killington this MLK weekend, anyone have any tips or advice to offer for first timers?

We're staying at Mountain Green Resosrt which is supposedly walking distance of the lifts.

Myself and the others are beginners to the world of snowboarding and read that the Snowshed area was a great place to facilitate learning.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Mountain Green is within walking distance, Snowshed great for learning, you hit the nail on the head. Lots of trails open. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Since you're all first timers the first thing is Relax and Have Fun! I remember 'getting it' for the first time and I realized the first few days I was learning I was trying way way too hard. So have fun, keep your legs bent and enjoy. Watch that heel edge when learning, I'd rather catch the front edge than the rear. :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its going to be really busy...just be prepared.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

By the looks of the weather it looks like crap for VT and all Northeastern areas way up there. By that I mean no snow so far is called out for most of the month meaning it's going to be man made, hard, and icey later throughout the day. Make sure your board edges are sharp.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

As others have said, go and have a blast. Mtn Green is within walking distance and has a shuttle to run you into town after the ridings days are over. The conditions probably won't be perfect, but we might get a stray storm to bring through a few inches.

I'd like to give suggestions, but I am not sure how much of a begininer you/your crew are. So I will say this, if you are a true beginer, embrace falling! Love falling, and hell, just drop to the ground from time to time this week, before you go. You will be falling, you will get back up, you will be sore, but you will also be learning one of the best recreational experiences that are out there! have fun!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

one suggestion for your trip, spend one day at pico. it is a smaller mountain next to k-ton that has a shuttle going between them throughout the day. the killington tickets work there, there is a ton of pow, and no lift lines so you will shred and learn quicker!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses!

We'll surely be prepared for the crowds, just don't want to get in anyone's way while on the slope =p 

I never thought to check the weather but it looks like 25s and sunny so the ice should be similar to what is found in Western NY, Rochester area. Will probably invest in some impact shorts for the numerous falling we'll be doing too.



SnowboardSpaz said:


> one suggestion for your trip, spend one day at pico. it is a smaller mountain next to k-ton that has a shuttle going between them throughout the day. the killington tickets work there, there is a ton of pow, and no lift lines so you will shred and learn quicker!


This is awesome! We'll definitely take a stroll there if Killington gets too congested. 

Also, can any comment on the nightlife there? We all like to drink a lot and probably cap it off with a hot tub visit.


----------



## 270 faceplant (Jan 11, 2010)

If your looking to avoid crowds stay away from Bear mountain and Ramshead, since I'm guessing you aren't going to be in the parks. Also for food check out Outback pizza near the mountain for some really good pizza, and a good drinking/dancing atmosphere.

edit- for nightlife check out the wobbly barn and pickle barrel.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

ons said:


> I never thought to check the weather but it looks like 25s and sunny so the ice should be similar to what is found in Western NY, Rochester area.


Ummm.....seriously? You must be a noob! :cheeky4: Who goes on a snowboard trip and doesn't think about checking the weather. Christ, I could be a local weather forecaster for Utah, Lake Tahoe, and Vermont......and I live in PA!

Barn and Barrel are where its at for the late-night gig.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

If you're just learning, I'd recommend sticking to Snowshed and Ram's head. Snowshed is a nice bunny slope and Ram's head has some nice wide blues which imho are good for learning. The other mountains tend to either have 1) easier trails that criss cross across other ones on the mountain, which could be confusing; 2) greens with flat areas, which is not so fun to begin with, and even less fun for someone who is just learning to snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

ROFL! I live in an ARMPIT so I get overly excited at the prospect of just leaving the area! But I figure if there's snow here, there's gotta be snow in VT haha 

The Wobbly and Barrel look very conducive to good times


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Ummm.....seriously? You must be a noob! :cheeky4: Who goes on a snowboard trip and doesn't think about checking the weather. Christ, I could be a local weather forecaster for Utah, Lake Tahoe, and Vermont......and I live in PA!


Whats my forecast for the weekend?
Im to lazy to check myself.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

ons said:


> ROFL! I live in an ARMPIT so I get overly excited at the prospect of just leaving the area! But I figure if there's snow here, there's gotta be snow in VT haha


Hey now! Mountain Creek ain't so bad.  I'm just pissed that I moved from the ice coast out to the Northwest in September, and it seems as though everywhere else including Florida and Texas have gotten snow this year, but there's been no good days here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

unsunken said:


> If you're just learning, I'd recommend sticking to Snowshed and Ram's head. Snowshed is a nice bunny slope and Ram's head has some nice wide blues which imho are good for learning. The other mountains tend to either have 1) easier trails that criss cross across other ones on the mountain, which could be confusing; 2) greens with flat areas, which is not so fun to begin with, and even less fun for someone who is just learning to snowboard.


I looked at YouTube vids of Snowshed and it looks great, like a neverending bunny hill, I can see making a lot of progress on that.

The Header trail on Ramshead looks to be a straight forward one too, thank you for the tip!


Last question:

Is it possible to ride to the top of Killington peak and ride back down on the gondola/lift without having to ride down the diamond runs? I basically just want to grab a couple photos up there and return to the NOOB areas. (I have no shame  )


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup. There's the Great Northern/Great Eastern, both of which are green trails. Do-able, but like I said, a bit of a pain because there are flat sections and you need to pay attention to where you're going or you may end up on a more-difficult-than-expected trail.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Whats my forecast for the weekend?
> Im to lazy to check myself.


Its northern Vt.......Cold and a little snow....no dumps, though.

ONS,

You can take the meandering GreatNorthern Trail. Be careful because it will be icy/skied-off. It seems awful at the top of the mountain, but gets better for a beginner as you make your way down. The views are well worth the ride-up. Obviously, if that is your only reason, it'll be best to do so on a bluebird day. I always tell a beginner to go as high up the mountain as possible. The more time you spend on the snow (and less time you spend on a lift) the quicker you learn!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Be careful following Great Northern. It can definitely be difficult to track up at the top and there are several <><> runs. If the trail suddenly looks like its going to drop off a hundred yards ahead....stop and rethink. Worst case scenario, you end up doing the walk of shame down a diamond run. :cheeky4: When in doubt, follow the rental boards.


----------



## Erci (Jan 12, 2010)

As many have suggested, Ram's head is where you'll want to spend much of your time. Quieter than main peak with looong green and blue trails. As for conditions, I guarantee you it'll be nicer than upstate NY (Hunter / Windham).. it pretty much always is.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

if it's january and it hasn't rained lately your always fine in VT, but since there hasnt been any good storms i would sharpen your edges since it will be coated with manmade


----------

